# Java-Spiele bzw -Anwendungen



## Brain (12. Jan 2004)

Hallo!!! 
Ich habe folgende Frage: Mit welcher Version von Java und welcher Software kann man Java-Spiele oder Java-Anwendungen programmieren? Könnte mir da jemand bitte helfen?


----------



## mariopetr (12. Jan 2004)

Brain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit welcher Version von Java und welcher Software kann man Java-Spiele oder Java-Anwendungen programmieren?



mit jeder version von java lassen sich anwendungen realisieren. zum einfachen programmieren reicht ein texteditor (vi,notepad). die bandbreite an tools geht von einfachem syntaxhighlight bis zur enterprise umgebung (together/jdeveloper/jbuilder/netbeans)


----------



## Brain (12. Jan 2004)

Hallo!!!
Ich hatte bei meiner Frage was vergessen, sorry.
Ich wollte fragen, mit welcher Version von Java und welchen Tools man Java-Spiele und Java-Anwendungen für das Handy programmieren kann. Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Reality (12. Jan 2004)

Brain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!!!
> Ich hatte bei meiner Frage was vergessen, sorry.
> Ich wollte fragen, mit welcher Version von Java und welchen Tools man Java-Spiele und Java-Anwendungen für das Handy programmieren kann. Danke schon im vorraus.


Wahrscheinlich mit jedem beliebigen Tool, da JAVA plattformunabhängig ist. Die Programme laufen also überall, egal ob Unix, Macintosh, Windows, etc.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## bröggle (12. Jan 2004)

Also so ganz kann ich meinen Vorrednern nicht zustimmen...

du meinst die Java MircoEdition , die von Handy's verwendet wird.

Da dies nicht ganz dem normalen Java entspricht hat sun ein eigenes Tool namens Wireless toolkit rausgebracht.
dieses Kompiliert den Code für dein Handy,und du kannst damit gleich testen ob es geht  und du brauchst halt noch einen Texteditor, mehr brauchst du nicht...^-^

^-^


----------



## Brain (12. Jan 2004)

Hallo!!!
Das wollte ich lesen, was der "röggle" geschrieben hat. Und jetzt noch eine Frage. Mal angenommen ich würde ein Java-Spiel für das Handy programmieren. Wie kann ich sicher sein, dass mein Handy nicht kaputt geht?


----------



## bröggle (12. Jan 2004)

Also von meiner Erfahrung her, kannst du mit java allgemein nur sehr wenig kaputt machen, denn alleine der Kompiler rettet dich vor vielem und du musst nichts irgendwo im speicher manipulieren wie evtl bei C


beim Handy ist das natürlich noch sicherer, denn du hast sowieso nur eine sehr beschränkte Auswahl an Klassen, an den Speicher direkt kommst du nicht ran, nativen code gibts nicht und du kannst ja deine Midlets ja im Emulator direkt testen.

--->99,9% sicher, das alles danach noch geht!
Also kein Problem.^-^


----------



## Stefan1200 (13. Jan 2004)

Man hat keine Möglichkeit das Handy mit Java zu zerstören.
Allerhöchstens so stark Auslasten, das nur noch ein Reboot hilft, aber dann geht es auch wieder.

Für alle anderen Fragen lese doch bitte mal mein Thread: http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=604


----------

